# Would you help me choose a new name?



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Hello. My name right now is Aimee. I'm 2 yrs old and my first home was not so nice. The people there kept me tied outside most of the time. I must have been in the way because they kicked me around a lot. And I'm learning that not all kids will hold my eyes open and blow into them. A nice couple talked my owners into giving me to them. But I have some medical needs and I need to be groomed a lot and they just couldn't afford me. So they took me to yet another human. I was kind of embarrased because I didn't smell very good and my hair had lots of mats in it. The dogs that own the lady I am now with have really nice hair and they smell so good. But this new lady took me to the vet yesterday and now my ears are starting to feel a little better. They really hurt and smelled bad because of an infection and lots of mats. And she says I'm going to have all my medical needs taken care of. Today she took me to a groomer who gave me a bath and a haircut. Guess what! I now smell like the 2 dogs I'm staying with, Zoe & Jett! Oh and Jett finally talked me into playing today. I had so much fun playing tag with him. And Zoe even let me share her human's beloved left side in bed last night. It felt so nice to have the human behind me, Zoe at my head and Jett on the other side. I felt really safe. So you see, this human says I'm getting a fresh start and a whole new wonderful life with a family who will love me and adopt me. I'd kind of like to have a new wonderful name to go along with my new life. But this lady says she's just not very good at names. So we thought everyone here on Spoiled Maltese is so creative, that maybe you all could help me pick a new name. Would you....please?</span>

[attachment=54050:Happy_Aimee_1.jpg]

[attachment=54051:Happy_Aimee_2.jpg]

[attachment=54052:Happy_Aimee_3.jpg]

[attachment=54053:Happy_Aimee_4.jpg]

Hey everyone, this little girl lost about 10 lbs at the groomers today! LOL Wish I could do that. She turned out really cute, but with a heavy heart I agreed the best thing for her right now was to cut down her muzzle. She is in a total panic when I try to comb and wash her face and it's going to take time for her to trust someone working around her eyes. And I guess that's what most Tzu owners do? I found out I don't know anything about Tzu's because I thought she was a bit heavy and was going to put her on a diet. But the vet said she's a bit underweight. Who knew that different breeds have a different weight gauge. lol

This little girl just amazes me. She has such a sweet, calm temperament and is very easy going. That is so far. I've learned that once they settle in and get a bit more comfortable, the personality can change. But I don't think she will go from super calm and easy going to high strung...at least I hope!

Thanks everyone for helping choose the perfect name for her.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I have always had Shih Tzu's my little one I still have is 18 years old now. Her sister was 16 years old when she passed. They are very easy going and have a sweet disposition and they get along with everyone, everything and love to be with you like the maltese.

I think she looks like her name should be either BUTTONS for her big button eyes or PRECIOUS because she looks so precious.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwwwwwww, such a sad story........but she looks wonderful and already looks happy. Why don't you name her something like *Sweetpea* she smells good, she looks pretty, and she is blooming like a little flower.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

She is beautiful what a cute face I like the name Fawn it goes with her coloring


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I think she is absolutely beautiful Crystal. I love her coat, her smile, her eyes, just everything. Whoever adopts her will be very lucky. The first time I looked at her post groom I drew a blank. But when I looked a second time, the very first name that popped into my head was Moxie. Another possible name is Madonna.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

How about "Beauty"? Even though she's timid and scared she seems beautiful inside and out. Besides she deserves a name like that after what she's been through.

Leslie


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

What a little cuddlebug!!!!

I think she looks like a Gracie.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh she is adorable........love those big eyes!!! Her coat is just gorgeous!!!! So she and Jett played today, how did Zoe take that? Of course, she still is a little under the weather. I am going to have to think about a name....it should be special~~~like she is!!!!! :heart: :heart:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Well, I just LOVE suggesting names, as most of you know... So my list may be a little long!  

-Piper
-Clover
-Kelsey
-Paisley
-Peyton
-Harper
-Kaylin
-Raegan
-Tori

Those are my suggestions based on her cuteness. :wub: *


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Aww she is so cute! When I look at the pics the name that comes to mind is "Happy" she looks soo happy in those pictures.


----------



## curls123 (Jul 20, 2008)

She looks pretty "Jazzie" to me. I would call her Jaz and when she is naughty....Jazmine or Zeeeee.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I think she's a little blessing, so I would call her BLESSINGS, gosh she's soo cute :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Ooh, ooh! I want to add 2 more names to my long list! 

-Paige
-Darla

:tender: *


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What a little doll she is. Love the haircut Crystal.
How about Blossom because she has or
Cookie because her coloring is like a chocolate chip cookie or
Hope because she has some now or
Joy because it's all over her face.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

That is one very cute and happy looking little girl Crystal.



You do good work!!


I can't help with the name as when I name 'em... after I get to know 'em a bit, it just comes to me.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

She has such a cute, glowing little face.

I like:

Chloe
Hope
Nina (little girl)
Grace


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

This little girl needs a new lease on life and that third picture just captivated me......I think she should be named "Sunny!!!"


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

She is just stunning! What a dollface!

Well, I always said if I ever got a girl I would name her Dori after the fish in Finding Nemo. I'd be happy to share that name with you.  

However, since you rescued her and your name is Crystal, you should name her after YOU! I was thinking, Amber, Ruby, Emerald, Opal, Sapphire, Jade, Pearl, Ivory, Topaz, etc. :rochard: :goodpost: (LOL I gave myself a kudos!)


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

My gosh, that is one adorable little girl! I bet she finds a home really fast. Who could see that little face and not take her home? I wish I could take her!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... poor little one... :bysmilie: ...i'm glad she is in good hands now... bless her heart... shes adorable. I'm not good with names... i do like.. Fawn though... or sunny.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG Crystal!!! She's beautiful!!!! I have always LOVED shih tzu's - never had one though. I am always looking at the Imperial Tzu's - I know, I think that's probably the same word for Teacup in the maltese world.... :brownbag: ....but I love the little ones.

Anyway this little girl needs an especially sweet name. I like Pat's suggestion of Sweetpea, or..what about Sugar...or Sweets....

whatever you name her, I am in love. Oh you need to keep posting pictures of her and Zoe and Jett, what a beautiful family you have. 

BTW, is she much bigger than the malts? just wondering....


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I like Hope too! She is beautiful! :wub: Seems so especially sweet considering her background...

I want a Shih-Tzu too someday...


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

She looks so sweet :wub: 

I like Hope


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Marigold?
nicknames could be "Mary" or "Goldie"


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I like the following names:

1. Hope - not only for her future but her story gives you hope that there are wonderful people out there working for the rights of animals.

2. Sweetpea - because she is a delicate little flower that will need lots of attention and will wrap herself around your heart like a sweetpea vine

3. Faith - because she never gave up on life or love despite the struggles she has gone through in her short life.

Her pictures are beautiful - the groomer did an fantastic job!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 19 2009, 10:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793829


> I like the following names:
> 
> 1. Hope - not only for her future but her story gives you hope that there are wonderful people out there working for the rights of animals.
> 
> ...


I agree..........I like all three of these names.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jun 18 2009, 11:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793664


> This little girl needs a new lease on life and that third picture just captivated me......I think she should be named "Sunny!!!"[/B]


I'm hoping that will be the picture that's chosen when she's put on NMR's website. It's my favorite too.

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jun 19 2009, 12:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793684


> She is just stunning! What a dollface!
> 
> Well, I always said if I ever got a girl I would name her Dori after the fish in Finding Nemo. I'd be happy to share that name with you.
> 
> However, since you rescued her and your name is Crystal, you should name her after YOU! I was thinking, Amber, Ruby, Emerald, Opal, Sapphire, Jade, Pearl, Ivory, Topaz, etc. :rochard: :goodpost: (LOL I gave myself a kudos!)[/B]


ROFLOL...Nicole, how many cups of coffee were you on last night! You're cracking me up!!

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jun 19 2009, 07:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793770


> OMG Crystal!!! She's beautiful!!!! I have always LOVED shih tzu's - never had one though. I am always looking at the Imperial Tzu's - I know, I think that's probably the same word for Teacup in the maltese world.... :brownbag: ....but I love the little ones.
> 
> Anyway this little girl needs an especially sweet name. I like Pat's suggestion of Sweetpea, or..what about Sugar...or Sweets....
> 
> ...


Now that she has a haircut, she doesn't seem too much bigger in height than Zoe. I haven't had her weighed yet but I'm guessing she weighs around 15 lbs. 

QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 19 2009, 08:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793777


> I like Hope too! She is beautiful! :wub: Seems so especially sweet considering her background...
> 
> I want a Shih-Tzu too someday...[/B]


She'll be available for adoption soon.  


Seriously, both my parents and I are really falling for this girl. Just now I was holding her while talking to a customer who was holding Jett and I was rocking with her like I always do, and she rested her head on my shoulder like Jett does. This is going to be really hard. And I've only had her for a couple of days! :smpullhair: 

It was much harder getting a picture of her last night because she and Jett were playing like CRAZY. I had to wait until they were both exhausted and would sit still to get a decent shot. :smstarz: 

She is really bonding with Jett. Follows him outside and will come inside willingly without fear if he's coming in first. I hope she'll be ok leaving him when it's time for her to go to her furever home.  So far Zoe is choosing to ignore her. :blush: 

Love the name suggestions! Keep them coming!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

My first thought was Vivie but then Sassy's mommy said she is like a flower so another suggestion is Flower.

Oh I hope your parents take her ! wouldn't that be great?


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

What a doll! She does look like a flower, a chrysanthemum to be precise, I'd call her *Chrissy* :wub:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Jun 19 2009, 08:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793791


> Marigold?
> nicknames could be "Mary" or "Goldie"[/B]


"Becky"? :brownbag: :smrofl: (I'm sorry Becky, I couldn't resist.) For everyone else, there is a woman on the NMR yahoo group who has a Maltese named Becky and it drives our Becky crazy when she says things that would be appropriate for a dog but extremely funny if they referred to a human Becky. And...of course I might have teased her a time or two.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

OMG, she is beautiful. You want be able to let her go. No way.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

OMG, she is beautiful. You want be able to let her go. No way.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

She sure is beautiful, maybe the Spanish word for beautiful, Bonita, would be a nice name! I also like Sunnie!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Such a baby doll. I love "Cara", which means friend. Or, Farrah, because it's a beautiful name. Or, Selene.
xoxoxo


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I thank you all for your wonderful suggestions. At the store yesterday both mom and I would randomly call her by the different names that were suggested. However, mom was having a terrible time remembering some of my faves. What kept coming out of her mouth was Sophie. And wouldn't you know she responds to it. LOL So even though Sophie was not a suggested name, it seems to be the name that she has. Sophia because she deserves a classic name. But we'll call her Sophie while she's with us because it just seems to fit her little personality. Thanks everyone!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome home, Sophia. :wub: I LOVE that name! ....and always have.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhhhh, Sophia, what a pretty name~~~I think she is just darling!!! It is good that she is getting a new name and a new start in life!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jun 21 2009, 05:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794919


> we'll call her Sophie while she's with us because it just seems to fit her little personality[/B]


Are you not keeping her? Poor little girl...........if you are not keeping her why change her name? Her new owners may want to change it. Maybe I misunderstood...........


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 21 2009, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795007


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jun 21 2009, 05:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794919





> we'll call her Sophie while she's with us because it just seems to fit her little personality[/B]


Are you not keeping her? Poor little girl...........if you are not keeping her why change her name? Her new owners may want to change it. Maybe I misunderstood...........
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm just fostering her....I think. LOL Dang this is going to be a hard one. But most fosters do change the name when they come from bad situations. Kind of symbolic of a fresh start. Her fur-ever family may keep the new name or change it to something else. For example, Jett was named Jet from his foster mom who happened to be Mary Palmer herself. The name on his paper work said 'Neil'. He's so not a Neil. lol Anyway, I happened to like Jett and he already knew it, so I chose to keep it, just added the 2nd 't'. Hope that makes sense. I just didn't want to keep calling her Aimee since the people who treated her so poorly called her Aimee.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I like the name Sophia! :biggrin: In Spanish class, I picked the name Sofía as my Spanish name, so I'm not biased!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jun 21 2009, 07:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795027


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 21 2009, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795007





> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jun 21 2009, 05:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794919





> we'll call her Sophie while she's with us because it just seems to fit her little personality[/B]


Are you not keeping her? Poor little girl...........if you are not keeping her why change her name? Her new owners may want to change it. Maybe I misunderstood...........
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm just fostering her....I think. LOL Dang this is going to be a hard one. But most fosters do change the name when they come from bad situations. Kind of symbolic of a fresh start. Her fur-ever family may keep the new name or change it to something else. For example, Jett was named Jet from his foster mom who happened to be Mary Palmer herself. The name on his paper work said 'Neil'. He's so not a Neil. lol Anyway, I happened to like Jett and he already knew it, so I chose to keep it, just added the 2nd 't'. Hope that makes sense. I just didn't want to keep calling her Aimee since the people who treated her so poorly called her Aimee.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I understand what you are saying....it just seems unsettling for the little dog to have her home and her name to keep being changed. Kind of sad..... :crying: I hope you decide to keep her.  She is such a pretty little girl.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jun 21 2009, 06:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795027


> I'm just fostering her....I think. LOL Dang this is going to be a hard one. But most fosters do change the name when they come from bad situations. Kind of symbolic of a fresh start. Her fur-ever family may keep the new name or change it to something else. For example, Jett was named Jet from his foster mom who happened to be Mary Palmer herself. The name on his paper work said 'Neil'. He's so not a Neil. lol Anyway, I happened to like Jett and he already knew it, so I chose to keep it, just added the 2nd 't'. Hope that makes sense. I just didn't want to keep calling her Aimee since the people who treated her so poorly called her Aimee.[/B]


Mary seems to have a way with picking names. She named Tessa as well when she had her - she was a stray and didn't have a name. Tessa seemed to fit her, however, since I already had Sweetness Payton and I AM a HUGE Chicago Bears fan, I added a last name - she is now Miss Tessa Ditka! 

Sophie really seems to fit this little girl based on her pictures! Love it!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 21 2009, 09:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795106


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jun 21 2009, 07:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795027





> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 21 2009, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795007





> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jun 21 2009, 05:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794919





> we'll call her Sophie while she's with us because it just seems to fit her little personality[/B]


Are you not keeping her? Poor little girl...........if you are not keeping her why change her name? Her new owners may want to change it. Maybe I misunderstood...........
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm just fostering her....I think. LOL Dang this is going to be a hard one. But most fosters do change the name when they come from bad situations. Kind of symbolic of a fresh start. Her fur-ever family may keep the new name or change it to something else. For example, Jett was named Jet from his foster mom who happened to be Mary Palmer herself. The name on his paper work said 'Neil'. He's so not a Neil. lol Anyway, I happened to like Jett and he already knew it, so I chose to keep it, just added the 2nd 't'. Hope that makes sense. I just didn't want to keep calling her Aimee since the people who treated her so poorly called her Aimee.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I understand what you are saying....it just seems unsettling for the little dog to have her home and her name to keep being changed. Kind of sad..... :crying: I hope you decide to keep her.  She is such a pretty little girl.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I know exactly what you mean. I was going to keep it Aimee ( just change the spelling from Amy to Aimee) because at first I thought she knew it. But then I realized it was more the tone of my voice she was responding to. So when both mom and I saw that she did indeed respond to Sophie, no matter the voice inflection, we decided that was going to be her new name. And I'm really struggling with the decision to keep her or not. Zoe is not warming up to her at all. In fact there have been a few times that Zoe has stepped in between Sophie and Jett during rougher play, like she was protecting Jett. I was keeping an eye on them, but maybe Zoe sensed something I wasn't picking up on?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love the name Sophie and I think it fits her. I know whatever happens this is a start to a much better life for her. I really do hope she stays with you but if not I know you'll be very picky about who gets this special little girls. I think one requirement should be joining SM so we can watch her turn into a spoiled princess.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Hugs to little Sophie.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

She is so precious! :wub: :wub: 

I am going to be thinking of names all night long now.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I have two points:

First, Sophia/Sophie seem to be very popular names! My friends just named their new lab Sophia and another set of friends named their new daughter Sophie!!

Second, I think it's ok to have the name changed a few times. Hunter had a name when he was lost and when he was found he was named Calvin. He was adopted by a family that kept him for 6 months, they named him Hunter. We only kept he name Hunter because he seemed to like it and didn't respond to Calvin or any other name we called him. Sophia is such a nice name that I think any family would be happy to keep that name or use a nickname that is similar.  Good name choice


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

What a CUTIE!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

bailey ..well i'm from ireland ?


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I like Sophia. That is Dixie's mother's name. She looks like a Sophie. I understand if you don't keep her b/c of Zoe. Zoe's happiness does come first. Maybe that's good that Zoe came between Jett and Sophie though. It means she is at least interested. They do have to work things out on their terms to have a relationship. Maybe it will work out if you have her long enough. I hope so b/c I think you will be broken hearted if you have to let her go. I would be. But I'm on Zoe's side.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sophie's a nice name, I hope it works out with Zoe. Is she well now after her dental ?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Maglily @ Jun 23 2009, 11:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795773


> Sophie's a nice name, I hope it works out with Zoe. Is she well now after her dental ?[/B]


Thanks for asking. Yep! My Zoe girl is back to her normal self now. Unfortunately, I don't think it's getting any better between Sophie and Zoe.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh Crystal, Sophia is a doll and I adore her new name. New name, new start! I do wish she could stay w/you and Z&J! Only because I know you'll love her so much!!!! Whether or not she stays, I'm glad she has been rescued and is with you now! She deserves only the best! 

Please give Sophia some X's and O's from her NJ friends! :wub: :smootch:


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

Mary seems to have a way with picking names. She named Tessa as well when she had her - she was a stray and didn't have a name. Tessa seemed to fit her, however, since I already had Sweetness Payton and I AM a HUGE Chicago Bears fan, I added a last name - she is now Miss Tessa Ditka! 

Sophie really seems to fit this little girl based on her pictures! Love it!
[/QUOTE]

We had a boxer for 14 years named Sweetness---after Walter Payton!!! Our boxer had some moves out in the open field that "Sweetness" himself would have appreciated! We did have a lot of odd responses when people realized our "Sweetness" was a male, and the obvious response was "Oh, is he a real sweetie?" Of course, those old enough to remember would appreciate the name we had chosen and why, but for those who never saw 34 breaking records on the field, we had to explain how our Sweetness could turn on a dime and run like the wind. We even have some jerseys that belonged to our boys and we would put them on our Sweetness, lol. Walter Payton was a class act on and off the field. (Who didn't love the Bears singing and doing the Super Bowl Shuffle back in '86!!!! I STILL love it!!!)

I think Sophia is a perfect name for her!!!!! She has big beatiful Sophia Loren eyes, complete with eyeliner!!!!! How wonderful if your parents adopt her, she deserves the best of life from here on out and looks like she'll have it!!!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

She is so cute. :wub: :wub: Love that face. And you chose the best name in Sophie. :thumbsup: Not that I'm biased or anything, LOL. :biggrin:


----------

